# اللصقه العجيبة لامتصاص السموم من الجسم ... (نفس فكرة الحجامة)



## روائع الطبيعه (28 فبراير 2011)

*

*
*عرض في معرض في اليابان.. ومب أي شي يعرض بالمعرض*​ 
*والحمد لله قدرت أوفرها **تعمل الصقه على امتصاص السموم المتراكمة في أعضاء الجسم*​


*

*​ 
*وافضل مكان أسفل القدمين هو المكان التي تتجمع فيه النهايات العصبية**وتكلم عنها جابر القحاني بانها مفيده *​ 
*الأمراض التي يمكن أن تساعد اللاصقات في علاجها أو تخفف من آلامها*
*الصداع-التوتر–ارتفاع الضغط الدموي السكري-ارتفاع ضغط الدم الجلطة والذبحة الصدرية-خلل الدورة الدموية*
*التهاب المفاصل والروماتيزم-الإمساك المزمن–الخراجات–النقرس النزلات المتكررة –الاكتئاب والتوتر-تغير المزاج*
*الإرهاق والتعب المزمن–العصبية-طنين الأذن–الحساسية–التصلب اللويحي المتعدد-تصلب الرقبة-تجلط الأوعية الدموية وتصلب الشرايين الدوالي-انتفاخ القدمين-حرارة القدمين عند مريض السكري**-تنميل القدمين*
*وغيرها.*​ 
*يحسن استخدام هذه اللاصقات*
*1- كبار السن رجالا ونساء.*​ 
*2- من بحاجة لإزالة السموم من جسمه*​ 
*3- من يحس بالألم بكتفيه أو الرقبة أو الظهر أو من يحس بألم أو وخز في مفاصله.*​ 
*4- من يحس بالثقل وضعف الحركة.*​ 
*5- من يقف لساعات طويلة.*​ 
*6- من يحس بالتعب والإرهاق بسرعة.*​ 
*7- من يحس بالبرودة في يديه ورجليه والانتفاخ.*​ 
*8- فترة النقاهة بعد الولادة*​ 
*الكرتون فيه 10 لصقات*
*اللصقه الواحد تستعمل لمدة 6 إلى 7 ساعة*
*عند النوم لمره واحده في اليوم*​ 


*قبل*​ 
*

*​ 
*

*​

*بعد*​ 
*

*​ 
*

*​ 
*ملاحظه*
*اللصقة الواحده تستعمل استعمال واحد فقط*​ 
​​ ​ 






​ 

للمزيد من المنتجات نتشرف بزيارتكم​ 



http://mtgry.com/Jeddah​


----------



## روائع الطبيعه (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: اللصقه العجيبة لامتصاص السموم من الجسم ... (نفس فكرة الحجامة)*

نتشرف بزيارتكم

http://mtgry.com/Jeddah


----------



## روائع الطبيعه (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: اللصقه العجيبة لامتصاص السموم من الجسم ... (نفس فكرة الحجامة)*

....................


----------



## روائع الطبيعه (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: اللصقه العجيبة لامتصاص السموم من الجسم ... (نفس فكرة الحجامة)*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## روائع الطبيعه (13 مارس 2011)

*رد: اللصقه العجيبة لامتصاص السموم من الجسم ... (نفس فكرة الحجامة)*

Upupupupup


----------



## روائع الطبيعه (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: اللصقه العجيبة لامتصاص السموم من الجسم ... (نفس فكرة الحجامة)*

<<<<<<<<<<<


----------

